# Shore fishing access on Lake Toho in Florida??? or anywhere else near Orlando?



## LearningtoFly

Hi all,

I'm going to be heading down to Orlando, Florida for a conference during the first week of August. Obviously, that is about the worst time to try to fish in Florida but, since I'll be there any way, I will take some tackle and see what I can catch. I'm not sure what my schedule will be while I am down there so I can't hire a guide and fish any of the lakes properly but I'll do my best with whatever spare time I have.

The conference is right by Disney World and only about 20 minutes from Kissimmee and the north shore of Lake Tohopekaliga. I'm more of a stream fisherman but even I know Toho is known for its big bass so I'd pretty much have to give up my bass tackle if I were that close and didn't at least try to fish it. I'll have a car and I hope to be able to sneak off for a couple of evenings and fish after the meetings are over while my colleagues are hanging out at poolside or golfing.

Looking at Lake Toho there is a large park along the north shore of the lake called Lakefront Park. It looks like there is plenty of parking and fishing possibles right there including a pier on Neptune Rd. I'd rather not just fish from the pier; if possible, I'd like to walk and fish along the shore line for bass (there seems to be a path along Lakeshore Blvd.). Is anyone familiar with this park and know if this is a good spot to fish from shore. 

Can anyone recommend any other places to fish from shore or wader near Orlando?

For tackle, I'll be bringing a Pflueger Patriarch XT baitcaster on a med-heavy 2pc St. Croix Premier that easily fits in a car trunk and some large soft plastics to throw. Any other bait recommendations? I can't pack too much tackle but I will make room for the important stuff!

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## jkeeney20

That park on north end is a decent place to fish from shore, although as you probably know, Toho is almost all weeds anywhere close to shore. There are a few highway crossings on the lake or where the road runs along lake that you might try. I take boat in December so obviously I'm throwing different baits than you will now! Go big!!! There is also a bait store right by that park, they rent boats by the hour, so if I were you I'd rent one for a few hrs and head out! I got an 8lber and 7lber this yr in the 2 days I was down! Fun fun, hope this helps


----------



## LearningtoFly

jkeeney20 said:


> That park on north end is a decent place to fish from shore, although as you probably know, Toho is almost all weeds anywhere close to shore. There are a few highway crossings on the lake or where the road runs along lake that you might try. I take boat in December so obviously I'm throwing different baits than you will now! Go big!!! There is also a bait store right by that park, they rent boats by the hour, so if I were you I'd rent one for a few hrs and head out! I got an 8lber and 7lber this yr in the 2 days I was down! Fun fun, hope this helps


Thanks for the great info J! I hadn't even thought about a boat rental that is a great idea.


----------



## ash13brook

I'm looking at google maps for this park. Can you be specific about it's location? What kind of boats do they rent? I also will be down for seminars.


----------

